# Help- Baby hates sling!



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi! I have a 3 m.o. who HATES my sling. I had a OTSBH but the padding was too much to contend with so I bought a Maya Wrap. I tried it out at a babywearing class and of course he LOVED it there but as soon as I got home with the one I bought, forget about it! I also have a Moby which he really likes but only in the face-to-face position. I would really like to use the sling b/c it's a little less cumbersome! I always try it when he is full and happy but he just freaks out. Also, I have a hard time adjusting it, the fabric kind of seems to bunch up around the rings. Please, please help so we can get my l.o. out of that stroller!


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm still researching the sling topic myself, but I'm sure a more experienced mom will have some good suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## mikaylasmama (Dec 6, 2006)

What carrying positions have you tried with your sling? Some babies are very particular about how they like to be carried and will fuss in cradle but love to be upright in the tummy to tummy position. At 3 months if he has good head control and does not like tummy to tummy or cradle you could also try a kangaroo carry.

Some babies dislike the process of being put into the sling but are happy once you start moving. Are you moving around while wearing him? Sometimes going for a walk outside helps. If a child is fussing and seems really unhappy it is best to remove him or her and try again later.

Also how are you feeling about using the sling? While it isn't always the reason why babies fuss in a carrier but sometimes a child senses a parents nervousness or uncertainty. If you have tried the same carrying positions as you did in the class this could be a possiblity. Are you able to contact the person who ran the class and ask them for more help?

www.zolowear.com has some videos on how to thread and spread the fabric around the rings that you may find helpful.

I hope this helps.


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree with the pp: move, move, move! Bounce on the birth ball, dance rhythmically, stride around the room or outside, and exhude calm confidance. Most babies hate being "messed with," and transitions can be hard at first. Your baby _will_ settle down eventually, I promise!


----------



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the hints - I followed along with the video and SUCCESS! We went to an Outlet mall and I slung him the whole time, and got a ton of compliments. He was so happy he did not even fuss when we put him in his carseat to go home. He is now liberated from the stroller, hooray!


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

My little guy will usually calm down if I nurse him a bit after I put him in my wrap.


----------



## CableGirl (Oct 18, 2006)

dd currently resists any position in the maya but hip carry. I don't mind the hip carry but she won't sleep that way. She hates anything that constricts her legs. Try a few different positions and see what your dc prefers.


----------



## momtoalex (Apr 5, 2007)

My ds hated slings too and after trying really hard, I gave up on them and got a wrap instead. He loves the upright position and spends a lot of time in the wrap now.


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

My DD also hated the sling for awhile. I had a Baby Bjorn that I used when I would go out and wanted to carry her. Knowing what I know now, though, I probably would just use a Mei Tei and do the same position the Bjorn does.

Now that she is older, DD likes the hotsling I originally tried to put her in (I thought they were supposed to like being smooshed up in there like they are in the womb, but she HATED it as a little baby!!) in the front carry position or the hip carry position. So I am now getting use out of that. Good thing for what it costs!

Anyway -- try different positions and see. Otherwise, hang in there, later on your LO will probably love it!!


----------

